# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم الساجيم (Sagem) طلبات : فك شفرة الشبكة Sagem my411c

## ouaazza

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مساعدة في فك شفرة الشبكة لهاتف Sagem my411c
IMEI : 357970010434275/253007293
my411c/BC2006S4  F299/07  N1
شكرا جزيلا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## GSM-AYA

*غير مدعوم   
لابد من بوكس لفك الشفرة*

----------


## ouaazza

شكرا لك  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

